# Buses in the suburbs: what city does it right?



## Buffaboy (Nov 20, 2012)

I live in a suburb of Buffalo, NY. It just snowed heavily the other day. My Main Street doesn't have a sidewalk, and I'd have to walk almost a mile to the bus stop. The bus takes awhile (0.5-1.5 hr) to get downtown as well. You want to go to another town? That's another hour.

Maybe Buffalo isn't like all of the other cities. Which one gets buses right?


----------

